# Cambiar medidor de efecto de campo de uhf a hf



## asterión (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola amigos, necesito sus consejos, estoy buscando un circuito que me permita detectar RF en HF, hasta ahora los dos que he construido no me han funcionado, asi que intentare con el que se encuentra en este link: http://www.radiorampage.com/techpages/fsmeter.php  El circuito esta dividido en amplificador de antena y amplificador de DC, les adjunto las imagenes:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Ahora, mi pregunta es la que sigue, en el texto el autor dice que el diodo (en el amplificador de antena) y el transistor son los que marcan el rango de frecuencias que se detectaran, y que este prototipo detecta muy bien UHF, pero yo lo necesito para HF. Que transistor y diodo me recomiendan para cambiarlos por los que estan en el esquema???  Gracias!!!


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 9, 2010)

El autor recomienda este transistor y diodo porque garantizan el límite superior de frecuencias que es capaz de detectar. Del límite inferior no dice nada.

Respecto al esquema del amplificador, como no es sintonizado, lo único que puede limitar la respuesta inferior, son los condensadores de acoplamiento de 10nF que se ven.
A mi modo de verlo, te aseguraria que funciona tal cual perfectamente hasta 1 MHz o menos.

Además, si no te quieres complicar con el BFR91 y el 1N5711, y no vas a usarlo para UHF, con un BF199 y un 1N4148 va a ir estupendamente hasta 100 MHz aprox.


----------



## asterión (Ago 9, 2010)

Excelente amigo, hare entonces las primeras pruebas, en este caso, el prototipo lo podre armar en protoboard no?


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 10, 2010)

Sí, puedes emplear protoboard. Sólo mira que sean lo más cortas posibles las conexiones y  las patas de los componentes.


----------



## asterión (Ago 10, 2010)

Pondre fotos cuando concluya, gracias. PD. Solo una duda que queda en mi mente, en receptores sintonizados y transmisores (obviamente sintonizados) entiendo la necesidad de acortar patas y blindar circuitos pero en un detector que no esta sintonizado y en el que quisiera que la señal entre por donde sea con tal que sea detectada no entiendo la necesidad de eso. Alguien conoce la respuesta?


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 16, 2010)

Imagino que lo del blindaje es por el tr bfr91 que es muy sensible a la RF (yo contrui un booster para TV  con uno tr de la familia y lo tuve que poner en la cara contraria de los componentes), pregunta, que uso le vas a dar a este medidor de campo?
Saludos


----------



## asterión (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola, para empezar siempre quise algo que me diga cuando un Tx transmite o hay fuga de RF. Pero mi razon ultima es calibrar una antena EH...


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 16, 2010)

jajaj, yo tmb estoy en fase de construccion de una eh, yo pensaba hacerlo con un gip dip + roimetro t*A*mb*IÉN* en fase de construccion sacado del articulo en la web de anilandro , pero hay unos cuantos dando vueltas, me parece mas simple y facil de calibrar.
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 21, 2010)

No se si comente, pero igual lo repetire para todo el foro! Si quieres un detector de RF rapido, preciso, broadband y barato te recomiendo que trates de conseguir el AD8307.

Es increiblemnte sensible y sencillo.

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Ago 23, 2010)

Si, a la hora que me lo dices, pero es facil de conseguir ese IC??


----------

